# West or Northern Michigan Herf



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm a noob to the world of herfs. That being said, I'd love to get a herf set up in Michigan! I'm not sure where it'd be held since we an't smoke in my house(we might make a Wine Cellar/cigar smoking room, though!) If anybody would like to help get something together, I'm all for it! I'm located in West Michigan, but also have a place in Traverse City. Let's get something together for the Midwest!


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I've talked to a fe people who are interested in this. It could range from South Bend to Traverse City. Chime in and say where you're from if you are interested and we can all try to agree on a time and location!
Andrew


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

TC is a little far for me to travel just for a herf, but I do have family cottage up in Mancelona. I'll make sure and give a heads up next time I'm going to be in the area.

I'm sure you've been there, but if not, check out Nolan's next time you're in Traverse City. They are a small shop but have a great selection, and very good prices. They don't have a lounge, but there are quite a few restaurants in the area with outdoor patios etc. that I'm sure would be happy to host your herf. I hope you find some fellow gorillas in the area.


Mike



Here's the info on Nolan's:
Nolan's Tobacconists
336 E. Front Street, Traverse City, MI 
(231) 946-2640


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yep, been there! Very nice guy


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Already spoke with Snow. I'm on the southwest corner of Michigan. I'll go to a herf or try and help set one up on this side of the state. 357, I think you go to herfs with my bro (Fissure30).


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I sure do! Steve is a good guy. I hope I can herf with you guys some time.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Over in SW Michigan myself... I have a handful of guys that could join up if the date and time permit. 

I live in Paw Paw which isn't that far from you guys. Im still hoping to make it to a herf so I can meet some people on here.......


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

DPD6030 said:


> Already spoke with Snow. I'm on the southwest corner of Michigan. I'll go to a herf or try and help set one up on this side of the state. 357, I think you go to herfs with my bro (Fissure30).


So your bro RSVP'd for you at the Bay City event this weekend. I would like to make this event, it sounds great. But, after Booker's b-day weekend herfs, trying to sell the Mrs. on Shack Herf, and the September Pig Roast in Ontario, it would probably be too much to ask.


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

357 said:


> So your bro RSVP'd for you at the Bay City event this weekend. I would like to make this event, it sounds great. But, after Booker's b-day weekend herfs, trying to sell the Mrs. on Shack Herf, and the September Pig Roast in Ontario, it would probably be too much to ask.


See what you can do. We'll be leaving my house at about 1. Tickets may be available at the door, but we weren't chancing it.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Paw Paw, no crapola. I live in Dowagiac. We could mini-herf someday :ss


----------

